# Mt. Tam Route?



## PoorCyclist

Can someone tell me the route to ride up mt tam, where to park, how many miles, how steep is it etc. There seems to be many roads around it but where is the main climb?


----------



## robwh9

This thread has some good info:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=243031&highlight=bolinas


----------



## Fred_Litespeed

I think you will find the nicest route up to be out of Fairfax past Alpine Dam, over the seven sisters (Ridgecrest) and up to Mt Tam if you want the extra climbing and the view. And the better descent is down Pantoll to Panoramic Highway to Highway 1 - coming out in Mill Valley.

(In the reverse direction you will be climbing smoother roads and getting passed by more auto traffic on the way up, and going down Alpine Dam is more windy and bumpy, with less traffic.)

I know that the complete loop from SF - with Mt Tam - is around 60 miles.

Edit...
If you just want to get up and back, I would start from Fairfax. That's about 16 miles one way. I mentally break that down into 3 or four sections of climbing:
1.a. Fairfax to Alpine Dam
1.b.Alpine Dam to Ridgecrest
3. Seven Sisters (Ridgecrest)
4. Final 3 or so miles from a parking lot to the peak.

My GPS says elevation gain is 2,400 feet.


----------



## robwh9

*Just to add...*

The road out of Fairfax Fred mentions is Fairfax - Bolinas Road.

This is a good route if you can start in Fairfax.

Here's a cycle map of Marin County.

https://www.marinbike.org/Map/SideA2008.jpg marin


----------



## slow.climber

*Here you go*

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Marin-Headlands-to-Mt-Tamalpais

Detailed ride map with cue sheets and elevations.


----------

